# Spaziale S1 Vivaldi II DIY service?



## Alexey (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi All,

I have owned a second hand Spaziale Vivaldi for about almost a year now, and I believe it has had quite a good life prior to my ownership in terms of servicing. It only gets light use (once or twice daily at most) as I bought it for home use. The water supply is filtered/softened and the steam boiler is hardly ever used (I normally turn the second boiler off as soon as the machine is turned on in the morning).

There is no issues with it, but I would like to keep it in top condition (plus I don't actually know when the last service was done).

I am very comfortable taking things apart, I do all my own car servicing/repairs so I should have all the tools that I would need.

Few questions:

- Does anyone know where I can get a service manual for it? Or a step-by-step guide that someone has written?

- How long should a comprehensive service take?

- Any special tools I would need?

Any tips/pointers/advice would be much appreciated.

Cheers,

Alexey


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Alexey said:


> Few questions:
> 
> - Does anyone know where I can get a service manual for it? Or a step-by-step guide that someone has written?
> 
> ...


This would be the best place to go

http://s1cafe.com/


----------



## Alexey (Sep 24, 2014)

That's perfect, thank you!

I did a Google search before but somehow that didn't come up...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think it helps if you actually know it exists and what to search for, I agree it's not always easy to find.


----------

